# My collection



## helenae (Dec 7, 2009)

There are my paphiopedilums:

appletonianum
armeniacum
bellatulum
coccineum
concolor
concolor var. striatum
delenatii
emersonii
fairrieanum
fairrieanum var. alba
haynaldianum var. alba
helenae
malipoense
micranthum
niveum
niveum var. ang thong
primulinum

bellatulum x emersonii
Chou-Yi-Yuki
delenatii x gardnerii
Dellaina
Deperle
King Arthur
Magic Latern
micranthum x jackii
Pinocchio

some NOID paphiopedilums
some different tetraploid paphiopedilums

phragmipediums:
besseae Wings of Fire
sedenii
sedenii x schlimii
Eric Young

and other orchids, including cattleya species


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2009)

:clap: Nice! WELCOME Helenae! Tell us about yourself - how long have you had orchids? Do you grown on windowsill, under lights, greenhouse?


----------



## etex (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice collection! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 7, 2009)

howdy and welcome
neat collection


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome, helenae! You have a nice collection of slippers, especially Paphs. With your name, though, I'll bet you are looking for a Paph. helenae...


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome from Luxembourg!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice collection!!! Welcome to the forum...


----------



## helenae (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all I have been growing orchids 16 years and adore paphiopedilum alba forms. They are on windowsills and under lights too. I am looking for helenae alba and thaianum. Most of paphios are from Germany and surprisingly one of helenaes flowered as coccineum and Magic latern - which is opened just now - seems to be malipoense or his hybrid.


----------



## nikv (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

